# HyCoSy :(



## NatalieJW (Dec 6, 2016)

I had a HyCoSy today and OMG it wasnt very nice, did i almost pass out...yes! My poor uterus its been through pain! All i kept thinking was if this is painful what on earth is labour going to be like! Can anyone shed light on these two experiences and reduce my worrying and self doubt about this whole thing!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

NatalieJW said:


> I had a HyCoSy today and OMG it wasnt very nice, did i almost pass out...yes! My poor uterus its been through pain! All i kept thinking was if this is painful what on earth is labour going to be like! Can anyone shed light on these two experiences and reduce my worrying and self doubt about this whole thing!


They were on the verge of calling an ambulance for me lol as my blood pressure dropped and I threw up everywhere which I didn't anticipate!
Giving birth was nothing like this, nor was iui!

Hth


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've not given birth, but can testify that an HSG is really painful! I almost told them to stop, but held on trying not to cry! I think mine were partly blocked or had debris in them which was why it hurt. But it was all worth it as it seemed to unblock them and I fell pregnant that cycle (although I unfortunately miscarried)

x


----------



## NatalieJW (Dec 6, 2016)

Franny80 so sorry to hear about the mc, thats very sad, fingers crossed you go again and are successful. Thank you both for your replies, glad to here iys not the same and very glad to hear Me, Myself and I that its not like IUI i kept thinking yesterday i couldnt do that again and if IUI was like that i was in trouble! But glad to hear its different. Thank you xx


----------

